# Chance to lower NY archery age to 12



## adkarcher (Dec 15, 2005)

The New York State Senate and Assembly passed a bill (S177/A2021) in early May that would allow junior bowhunters to hunt biggame at 12 years of age. This bill will now be sent to Governor Cuomo for his signature. Please contact the Governor’s office and urge him to sign S177/A2021 into law. The easiest way to contact the Governor’s office is via phone at (518) 474-8390 or e-mail at [email protected]. You can also send your written comments via a Fax at (518) 474-3767 or a letter at the following address;

The Honorable Andrew M. Cuomo
Governor of the State of New York
The Capitol Building
Albany, NY 12224


----------



## Pipecrew (Dec 29, 2005)

Great. Thanks for the info. I'll send a letter to support it.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Roger that......


----------

